# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi > Nhà hàng >  Nhà nghỉ, khách sạn tại Cô Tô

## greencoto

*LÝ DO BẠN CHỌN KHÁCH SẠN* *GREENCOTO “ Giá rẻ hơn ở nhà dân bạn có biết”*_" Giảm chi phí - tăng miễn phí là những gì chúng tôi đưa tới cho bạn khi đến Cô Tô và tới với  Green Coto Hotel"_Green CoTo HotelTọa lạc chính giữa bãi tắm Tình yêu thơ mộng bên con đường tình yêu lãng mạn với thiết kế tinh tế, hài hòa cùng những trang thiết bị sang trọng mang lại cảm giác thật sự thoải mái với mọi dịch vụ cho mọi nhu cầu,  Khách sạn có khuôn viên Cafe, Hệ thống non bộ, đài phun nước và tiểu cảnh. - Nhà hàng " Hải Đăng" đem tới cho bạn và gia đình bạn bữa ăn ấm cúng và lãng mạn nhất.- Cafe Non bộ phong cách lịch sự mang đậm chất Cô Tô- Là khách sạn duy nhất tại Cô Tô đi tắm biển không phải dùng tới phương tiện giao thông. Hơn thế nữa khách sạn có khu nghỉ biển riêng biệt hoàn toàn miễn phí với đày đủ trang thiết bị cần thiết cho bạn tắm biển.- Với tiêu chí phòng đưa lên hàng đầu chúng tôi tự hào là khách sạn có phòng đẹp nhất tại Cô Tô **Ra Cô Tô bạn cần gì?*- Một khách sạn, nhà nghỉ đẹp lãng mạn và yên tĩnhr vị trí lại phải đẹp nhất (Sơn thủy hữu tình) - Mọi dịch vụ cho mọi nhu cầu  - Khách sạn gần bãi tắm và các điểm du lịch (Khách sạn nhà nghỉ phải cách chợ và bến tàu tối thiểu 1km  tránh mùi tanh hôi của chợ và chất thải tại các bến tàu, đủ sự yên tĩnh cho bạn nghỉ về đêm) **Khách Sạn Greencoto có gì?*- Vị trí chính giữa bãi tắm tình yêu thơ mộng(80m ra tới bãi tắm) bên con đường tình yêu lãng mạn phía sau là sông và núi  - Phòng rộng lớn trang thiết bị cao cấp   - Dịch vụ ăn uống được chúng tôi cam kết về giá và chất lượng phục vụ - Quán Cafe non bộ trong khuôn viên khách sạn - Khách sạn có các dịch vụ xe đưa đón khách miễn phí **Những thứ ra Cô Tô bạn phải thuê còn chúng tôi cho bạn dùng* *miễn phí* - Xe đưa đón miễn phí  - Ngắm thiên văn miễn phí - Tripod máy quay, máy ảnh miễn phí - Đèn Led dạo biển miễn phí - Ô che nắng miễn phí - Lửa trại miễn phí cho đoàn từ 20 người (đăng ký trước) - Hệ thống ô lớn phục vụ khách tại bãi tắm - Khu nghỉ hóng gió tại bãi tắm -Dịch vụ KARAOKE màn chiếu tại bãi biển giá tốt nhất 
*Bạn cần liên hệ khi tới với Green CoTo*
E-mail: Greencoto@gmail.com Tại  Hà Nội chúng tôi nhận đặt phòng tại địa chỉ của quý khách  Hoặc quý khách tới đặt phòng tại  Công Ty TNHH TM và DV INFO Việt Nam Số 7 ngách 47 Ngõ 296 Minh Khai - Hà Nội TeL: 04.36320510 - 0904.099399  Tại  Đảo Cô Tô  Tel: 033 350.0939 - 0936.111.642 CO TO Green Coto Hotel | Khách Sạn Tại Đảo Coto     Trân trọng cảm ơn!

----------

